# Muskox horn spacer/ferrule - does directionality matter?



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 16, 2018)

I’ve acquired a decent sized slab of muskox horn (approx 4”x1”x1” boss) and am wondering if there’s any significance to the directionality of the spacers or ferrules cut from it?

Should it be built into a wa handle perpendicular to the flat sections shown (eg if they were an endcap you’d be looking right at it)? Since it is 1” thick it could do a few ferrules and some of them might look neat with the end horn as “steaks” and boss as well… or should they be used in another orientation to ensure the best finished result? Does it even matter? 















Ive read some old threads and know that sealing frequently with CA glue while shaping is the way to go, but am not sure if there’s any effect by “grain” direction as with some wood.

Thanks all


----------



## Anton (Nov 16, 2018)

I’m also interested, about to do a western with musk


----------



## tedg (Nov 16, 2018)

With my limited experience, (I've cut up three sets) I find grain direction makes no difference.
To me the problem seems to be shrinkage. I've slabbed some, like yours, and let them season over a year, it doesn't seem to help any. When they are glued up, after a few weeks, you can feel where they meet. I'm interested in hearing others problems and solutions.


----------

